# Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"



## FranzJoseph (16. Januar 2017)

*Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Hey,

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin...Aber erstmal zum Problem.

Ich hab schon seit einer ziemlich langen Zeit immer das Problem, dass die Spiele nicht wirklich flüssig laufen...Sei es Rainbow Six, Battlefield 1, GTA V, usw...

Es sind zwar keine großen Ruckler...Aber ich vermisse dieses butterweiche gefühl. 

Das komische ist aber vorallem, als ich gestern zum ersten Mal ein BIOS Update gemacht habe und danach Mal die ein oder andere Runde gespielt habe (Battlefield 1, RSS) kams mir aufeinmal richtig flüssig vor! Hab mich gefreut und dachte, dass die neue Version jetzt besser mit der Grafikkarte (RX 480) zurecht kommt, weil das alte BIOS von 2013 war...Naja eher eine dämliche Theorie würde ich mal sagen...

Aber als ich heute wieder testen wollte war dieses schöne butterweiche Gefühl wieder weg...Als wäre wieder irgendein Speicher vollgelaufen oder so.^^ Und beim BIOS Update wurde irgendwie zurückgesetzt oder gesäubert und dadurch war es wieder schön flüssig. Ach keine Ahnung Leute...

Vllt liegt es auch einfach am Mainbaord? Das ist sowieso nicht gerade geil...Sowie die CPU

Mainbaord : MSI 970A-G43
CPU: FX 6300@4Ghz
Grafikkarte: XFX RX 480 GTR
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1600er
Festplatte: 1TB HDD+120GB SSD für Windows
Monitor: 144Hz ViewSonic XG2401 mit Freesync 

Das alles hat ehrlich gesagt angefangen, als ich die neue Graka habe...Davor war es eine GTX 1060, da hatte ich aber noch einen 60 Hz Monitor und Tearing überall und alles war irgendwie unflüssig. Dann RX 480 mit 144 Hz Freesync Monitor. 

Davor hatte ich eine R9 270X da hatte ich diese Probleme nicht. Glaube ich zumindest.

Kann es sein das das Mainbaord irgendwie zu alt ist für die neuen Grafikkarten ?^^

Werde eh bald auf Ryzen umsteigen...Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren was da los ist.

Kennt ihr sowas vllt ?

mfG

EDIT//::! ich glaube, wenn ich in den abgesicherten Modus gehen und danach wieder normal neustarte, dann ist es bis zum nächsten normalen Start alles "butterweich"  wie kann das sein?


----------



## pphs (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

sorry aber deine cpu ist halt auch nunmal der allerletzte schrott..


----------



## XBurton (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Liegt eindeutig an der CPU... Vorallem BF1 geht stark auf den Prozzi.. da hatten schon leute mit i7 sich über schlechte Performance beschwert... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EX-Buzz (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Sehr hilfreich@ pphs .... einfach mal nen Komentar ablassen, ohne demjenigen zu helfen. 


@FranzJoseph

Hast du die Möglichkeit zu schauen, woran dein "unsanftes" Spielgefühl hängen könnte?  Als erste möglichkeit mal den Taskmanger öfnen und während dem Spielen schauen, wie hoch die Auslastung deiner CPU ist? Du hast zwar einen 6-Kerner, aber der ist von der Architektur nicht mehr up to Date. Laufen irgendwelche Tasks im Hintergrund, die zuviel Systemleitung fressen? Welche Einstellungen hast du den in den Games? Auflösung, Details etc.....


----------



## FranzJoseph (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Okay dann leg ich mal los:

@pphs ja...Ich weiß das die ******* ist. Aber ich werde jetzt nicht zu Intel wechseln, wenn Ende Februar Ryzen auf den Markt kommt.

@XBurton ich weiß das der limitiert. Aber wenn ich mal 60 FPS habe und dann mich so umgucke, dann ist es einfach nicht wirklich flüssig...Nicht so schön weich wie als wenn man mit nem Messer durch Butter streicht...Oder hängt das trotzdem irgendwie mit dem CPU Limit zusammen ? Bei RSS das gleiche, nur das ich da eigentlich fast immer über 100 FPS habe.

@EX-Buzz

Ich hab schon probiert und geguckt, also bei Battlefield 1 limitiert die CPU natürlich stark also 100% Auslastung. Bei RSS habe ich auch meist über 100 FPS wobei die CPU bei 80-90% Auslastung ist.
Die Einstellungen bei Battlefield 1 : alles Ultra, um die Graka auszulasten und dem CPU Limit ein wenig entgegen zu kommen. 1080p

RSS: ziemlich viel auf Low, einfach wegen Taktik. So sieht man Gegner besser und das Licht ist nicht so hell. 1080p

Ansonsten habe ich auf dem Desktop, wenn nichts weiter offen ist, eine CPU Auslastung von ca. 3 % also da läuft nichts im Hintergrund. 
RAM ist da schon mehr ausgelastet, aber 8GB sind ja auch nicht mehr die Welt.

PS: habt ihr mein Edit oben gelesen ?


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Ich bin kein Mensch der "glaubt"... für mich zählen nur Fakten...... Also ist es butterweich oder nicht, nach einem Neustart aus dem abgesicherten Modus? 

Laut deiner Beschreibung ( BF1 -> 100% CPU, RSS -> 80-90% CPU) geht das aber definitiv in den Bereich des CPU-Limits. Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber irgendwo hier stand mal was davon, dass wenn alle Kerne mehr als 70% Last haben es zur Limitierung kommt, nagel mich nicht genau auf die Prozente fest. Um die CPU zu "entlasten" solltest du eher die Auflösung hochschrauben, dass stresst die GPU mehr als Details.

Im Zusammenspiel mit dem RAM, wird das dann schon ne enge Kiste. Wenn man grob rechnet im Grundbetrieb 3GB allein für WIN, könnte das da auch eng werden.


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Es ist tatsächlich flüssiger wenn ich einen Neustart aus dem Abgesicherten Modus mache. Ich probiere heute nochmal. 

Bei Bf1 habe ich schon Resolution Scale hochgeschraubt. Viel hat sich aber nicht geändert. Allerdings gibt die Auslastung der CPU runter. 

Ich hoffe einfach, dass es besser wird wenn ich neue CPU+Mainbaord+RAM kaufe.


----------



## amdahl (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Mit weiteren 8GB RAM dürften die genannten Games deutlich "flüssiger" laufen. 8GB sind hier unterhalb des Optimums. Die CPU verhindert natürlich allzu hohe Frameraten, aber flüssiger solte es damit werden. Und sooo schlecht wie es manche hier darstellen wollen ist ein FX-6300 für BF1 gar nicht.

Edit: hält die CPU denn ihren Takt?


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön &quot;weich&quot;*

@EX-Buzz
Sobald die Graka nicht 95% oder mehr Ausgelastet ist, ist es meistens ein CPU-Limit (oder VRAM/RAM voll bzw. ein Limiter wie vsync, Framecap oder ähnliches gesetzt). Die Auslastung der CPU ist dabei völlig egal. Vergiss das einfach. Je mehr Kerne eine CPU hat, desto geringer wird die Zahl.

Ein Beispiel: Sobald Du das verstehst, verstehst Du das Problem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung: Das ist ein absolute CPU Limit. Bei 10% Auslastung der CPU.

Ihr nehmt nämlich scheinbar an, das eine Software automatisch alle Kerne einer CPU nutzt. Das ist leider nicht richtig, das muss der Programmierer mühsam erarbeiten.


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Jap. CPU halt den Takt. 

Ich schätze auch das der RAM einfach voll ist...Könnte das so ein "unweiches" Spielgefühl auslösen ?


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Ja

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön &quot;weich&quot;*

Wenn der RAM voll läuft muss erstmal wieder Platz für neue Daten geschaffen werden. Durch dieses ständige voll werden und wieder frei schaufeln entstehen  ruckler bzw. ein zähes Spielgefühl. Mehr RAM könnte das natürlich unterbinden, ein CPU Limit verhindert es natürlich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Hört sich gut an! Dann muss ich damit halt noch leben bis Ryzen rauskommt. Auf einen I5 6500 umzusteigen soll ja jetzt vor dem Release von Ryzen nichts bringen wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Und für BF1 ist ein I5 auch nicht unbedingt der Weißheit letzter Schluss.


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Ja...Aber kann doch nicht sein das man für 1 verdammtes Spiel 400€ nur für die CPU ausgeben muss ....


----------



## HisN (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Muss man auch nicht, man kann ja die Regler runterdrehen, es gar nicht mehr Spielen oder nur auf 16-Spieler-Servern rumeiern.

Die Software-Industrie war leider bis jetzt immer der Motor der Hardware-Industrie. Und die Spirale dreht sich endlos. Sonst würde ja BF1 auch noch auf dem Rechner von Tante Erna (90er Jahre Pentium) laufen^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Momentan mag es das einzige sein, aber bestimmt nicht das letzte. Es gibt genug Leute die geschrien haben das die Entwickler mehr Kerne nutzen sollen. Nun machen sie es und es wird trotzdem gemeckert (damit meine ich nicht dich). Fakt ist aber das BF1 auch mit 4 Kernen gut spielbar ist, allerdings mit kleinen Abstrichen. Es muss ja nicht immer ein 64 Mann Server sein  Mit weniger großen Servern kommen auch "kleine" CPU´s klar. Auf langer Sicht werden auch die CPU´s mit mehr als 4 Kernen preiswerter werden, AMD könnte da ordentlich für Wirbel sorgen (das hoffen wir wohl alle).


----------



## FranzJoseph (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Spiele laufen trotz 60+ FPS einfach nicht schön "weich"*

Ich hoffe AMD bringt da was ordentliches raus! 

Aber gerade mit 64 Spielern macht es ja erst richtig Spaß  Eroberung geht auch nur mit 64 Spielern oder ?


----------

